# building a puppy brooder



## simpleman30 (May 9, 2011)

well, looks like one of my female beagles is going to be having pups sometime within the next few weeks.  does anyone have any plans or pictures of their personal setups?

Thanks,

Daniel


----------



## quailchaser (May 11, 2011)

I have some plans. Don't you live in Effingham?


----------



## simpleman30 (May 11, 2011)

sure do


----------



## grouper throat (May 11, 2011)

I forgot what site I got the plans from but it is a 4x4' house, walled for insulation panels, around 6" off the ground with a flip-top roof. Also there is a 2x4 around the inside perimeter to keep the mother from laying on the pups if they should get around the edges of the house. I'll see if I can get pictures of it today.


----------



## quailchaser (May 11, 2011)

The plans I have are for the box shown in the picture. Let me know if you want a copy of the plans. You can either come by my house to get a copy or I can probably scan each page and email to you.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 11, 2011)

Kiddie pool!


----------



## TripleXBullies (May 11, 2011)

MY brooding pen is in my basement on the slab. It's a farm fence pen. I put fine pine shavings down and a kiddie pool on top. The pool is in a corner, so mommy feels secure being able to see anything coming at her. The best thing to put in the bottom of the pool is a piece of carpet. She'll be able to keep it pretty clean for 1-2 weeks... Once they're able to easily get out of the pool, it goes. This time of year I don't use a heater on them at all.


----------



## quailchaser (May 11, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> Kiddie pool!



I used that with our first litter. Once they got big enough to climb out the races were on. The Mrs. and I got tired of chasing 13 puppies around the house at 3 a.m. With the next litter I built the box in the picture. It kept the puppies contained and safe. It also allowed us to control their movements.


----------



## quailchaser (May 11, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> This time of year I don't use a heater on them at all.



I wouldn't use a heater this time of year either. The picture I posted was the only one I had of the box.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 11, 2011)

I built one just like the pic,but with no bottom.Instead,I used a tarp under the litter,it was easier to keep clean and no urine soaking into the wood.


----------



## simpleman30 (May 12, 2011)

thanks for the help guys.  i'll try to followup when i get back from my fishing trip this weekend.


----------



## simpleman30 (May 19, 2011)

my dad and i are going to work on it tomorrow afternoon.  i'm not going to be able to keep her at my house so we're going to build it at my kennels a few miles up the road.


----------



## simpleman30 (May 23, 2011)

well, i got done with the box friday, put it in the kennel saturday, and she had 5 puppies early sunday morning.  i'll take some pictures of the box, but here's some pics of her and the pups.


----------



## quailchaser (May 24, 2011)

Congrats on the pups.


----------

